# A book 'Heroes of the 483rd'



## seesul (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have this book? Heroes of the 483rd
I´m interested in their mission flown on Sept. 17,1944 when their 2 Forts flew to Slovakia, landed at the Slovak airport behind enemy lines, toke some downed US airmen onboard and flew back to Italy.
Their association web site is pretty brief...and no word about this mission.
Thank you!


----------



## DavidDavy (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank for telling me this book. I'm reading this. To me, it seems interesting. 
Thank you


----------



## seesul (Jun 30, 2010)

DavidDavy said:


> Thank for telling me this book. I'm reading this. To me, it seems interesting.
> Thank you



Hello David!
Is there any mention on their mission flown on Sept. 17th, 1944? 2 B-17s landed at the Slovak airport 'Tri Duby' close to Banska Bystrica. Ser. Nr.s of the machines? Pilots names? Any pics from that airport?
Thank you!


----------

